# 6/4 cobia trip



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

I left the ramp at 10:30 heading over to the Bluefish rock area for a trial run on the cobia. My buddy left an hour before me and was already set up. I had to run back to the ramp because I forgot my anchor in the back of the truck. Finally after catching pinheads and a run back to the ramp I was set up at about 11:05. The guy I had with me was a novice to cobia fishing from the boat. I told him live croaker behind the chum bag. he didn't listen so I took advantage. Less than an hour on the anchor his reel starts chirping. The line raced to the left at the bow of the boat and he sets the hook. POP!!! His line was freyed from the oyster bar beneath the boat. As he re rigs I checked the bait on one of my reels when I look at the fishfinder and damn, is there one big mark on the machine. I looked at my rod with the live 16" croaker and it started to go crazy. Violently the rod starts to shake and the clicker screams. I grabbed the rod and put it in freespool. Looked to my left and mr brown was on the surface. 8 minutes later There was a 44lb cobia on the boaw of my boat!!! My buddies on the other boat didnt have any chum so I gave them a bottle of bunker milk and the chum grinder. They went 800yds ahead of us and 30 minutes later I see a white peen slammer bowed up at the bow with white water spraying everywhere. 20-25 minutes later there was an 80lb Brown bomber on the deck. I got towed back in from fort wool by my buddy and fixed the problem later. All in all a good trip with 2 nice fish to show for it!!!!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice going! I'm gonna have to try that soon.
Do you put you chum bag on the bottom or top of the water?
Front or back of boat?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

good deal on mr. brown...


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yea Im going out this weekend to try my hand at it from the boat can you give me some help last year we tried and didnt ever catch anything but skates, rays and sharks and dogfish. Where are you putting your chum what kind of chum where about? (not exactly but what should I look for) Are all your baits on the bottom, suspended, or under a float or a little of both. Can you help me out please Ive been dying to catch one of these fish for like 5 years and I cant catch one so any help is great.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*My way to do it*

I try to use about 6 rods. Two have live bait straight down at the back of the boat. Two more I rig with cutbait and toss out a little ferther behind the boat. In the front I toss one of each on either side. As for my chum I suspend the bag about mid water using the back clete of my boat. I use 2lbs of lead to keep it down in the tide. A good place is 1/4 mile off the end of where grandview use to be. Set up in 16-20 feet of water. Alot of people like to find a shoal or drop off. There is a drop off in that area. Another great spot is Bluefish Rock, or the Shoals where everyone is drum fishing at. 

Thanks!!! and good luck on your time on the water.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Been doing that spot for a few years and usally had good luck and looks like I will be there Saturday on the hunt for Mr Brown.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Cool*

Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

How about we were messing with the boat yesterday and found out that our depth finder/ GPS dosent work anymore! Soooo now this trip will be alotta luck Ill post back my results no matter what they might be


----------

